# Middle Fork Hunting Club Openings



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

Baldwin county 2500 acres still-hunting club with 2013-2014 membership openings. Club is located 8 miles from the Florida/Alabama state line on Hwy 112 west of Cantonment. Annual dues are $1400 with a total of sixteen members. The club is divided into 27 sections and a first come sign out procedure is used. We harvest six point or greater bucks with an expected annual harvest of 15-18 bucks and 15-18 does. We have 23 shooting houses on green field food plots.

Please contact Jim Wright @ 850-572-1841 for additional information and a tour if desired.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a great club with laid back members. My 8 year old son and I started hunting here 2 years ago and he goes with me each hunt. He has killed 3 deer here over the last 2 years. The members make him feel like a big part of the club.... PM me and I can show interested hunters the property as well...


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I was in this club for several years and can vouch for it. Great people, good rules, and easy drive from p'cola.


----------



## BeanBry (Jan 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I've been a member of Middle Fork for the past two seasons, shot my first deer here, 6 point with a rifle, and bagged my first with a bow this past season. Great people, easy sign out process, some very nice deer on the property. Family friendly, have taken all three of my children out there at different times. Jim runs a good club, he has even come to pull me out of the mud after being balls deep stuck. Not sure why anyone would say something negative unless they had an agenda against someone. I'll be out there this year too, I have two ginormous bucks that have been playing cat and mouse with me, and at least one of them will be in the freezer this year. I hope.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

I'd like to check it out on google earth, can you give a little better description of its location? north or south of 112? names of the roads boarding it? location of the camp. stuff like that. thanks


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

south of 112, east of county road 87...Tower Road and Middle Fork Road both run through the club


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Btt


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

I tried to find the property and google maps but struck out. How far a drive from Pensacola and is on the Florida or Alabama side? Is there a skin shed? Campground?

Thanks,

Bart


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

ppping said:


> I tried to find the property and google maps but struck out. How far a drive from Pensacola and is on the Florida or Alabama side? Is there a skin shed? Campground?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bart


It is in Alabama 9 Miles west on Muscogee Rd (Hwy 112) from Beulah Road... I live near Blue Angel and Dog Track and it takes me 35-40 minutes from my house... There are two cleaning racks set up with lights run on a generator and a sign in shed. No campground....I believe the President, Bluejay on this forum, is taking at least one person up there to look at the property on Saturday if you are interested... Thanks


----------



## GatorTrout (Jun 23, 2011)

Are there any turkeys on the property?


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

we have a few turkeys on the property enough to hunt. we normally harvest 1-2 each spring.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Btt


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just curious, is your total buck harvest expected to be 15-18 or is that the actual number. That is only 1 buck per person, and seems kind of low for 2500 acres. Or are you like many clubs that have 16 members but only have a few that actually hunt?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Club I was in had about the same number of members but with double the property size. Expected buck harvest is around 30 which is 2 bucks per member and makes sense since the property is twice as big. It cost twice as much also which should have given us (in all fairness) 4 bucks per person, but I guess the deer didnt know how much I paid cause I only killed three and shot every one I saw LOL! Seriously this is a good established club and well worth the money. The guy that runs the show over there is a loveable old fart for sure!


----------



## Vanf205 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm looking for a club for next season. As of now I hunt off 112 heading west And I am looking for a club for next year.how many openings do you have a year?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Vanf205 said:


> I'm looking for a club for next season. As of now I hunt off 112 heading west And I am looking for a club for next year.how many openings do you have a year?


You probably need to call jim at the number listed. I don't think he hangs around on here much

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## whirlpool (Oct 9, 2007)

Was in this club for 4 or 5 years. Would highly recommend it. Bluejay always has it running smooth. Plenty of deer, does and bucks. Even killed several hogs. Less than 15 min from Cantonment. I hunted many afternoons after work. Big bonus. Cant go wrong.


----------

